# I took part in ...



## mirind4

Hey all!

I would like to translate the following sentence from English to Dutch : "I won an scholarship to Wilhelm Leibniz University in Germany, Hannover where I took part in the Navigation and Environment-Robotics"

My try:

Ik won een beurs voor een semester in Duitsland aan Wilhelm Leibniz University waar Ik in de Navigatie en Milieu-Robotics meester program heb deelgenomen.

Is it correct? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Peterdg

Ik won een beurs voor een semester in Duitsland aan *de* Wilhelm Leibniz Universiteit waar ik heb deelgenomen *aan* het masterprogramma "Navigatie en Milieu-Robotica".


----------



## mirind4

Thanks a lot Peterdg!


----------



## mirind4

Can I use the "Ik heb deelgenomen" phrase for "I participated..." meaning?

For example:
I participated in a competition = Ik heb deelgenomen aan een concurrentie.

Is it correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThomasK

Ja en nee: "Ik heb deelgenomen aan een *wedstrijd*" ["*concurrentie*" is alleen economisch, terwijl "competitie" vooral wedijver impliceert, de beste (...) willen zijn, bv. in een sport]...


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK Hartelijk bedankt!


----------

